# Former 35N helped Al-Shabaab?????



## Brill (Jan 9, 2012)

I hope they kill this muther phucking traitor slowly and painfully. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-16478853

A former US Army soldier has been charged with trying to help Somalia's al-Shabab militant group.
Craig Baxam, 24, was arrested by Kenyan authorities in December as he tried to cross the border into Somalia.
Mr Baxam, who lives in a Maryland suburb outside Washington DC, flew to Nairobi on 20 December and attempted to travel to the Kenyan-Somali border by bus and taxi.
He was arrested by US officials when he arrived back in the country on 6 January.
*Mr Baxam joined the army in 2007 and was trained in intelligence and cryptology*.
He previously served in Iraq, returned home and then re-enlisted. He was deployed to South Korea for one year beginning in August 2010.
The affidavit alleges that he converted to Islam secretly after reading an Islamic website while serving in Korea.

Here's the charges:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...ZGY5Yi00Mjg3LTljY2QtYzUzY2NmMGYxOTVm&hl=en_US


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 9, 2012)

Stupid fuckhead.  Apparently he thought he was smarter.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds like he didn't get a chance to help them, thankfully.


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 9, 2012)

Jackass. Do these guys thing for one second that once they are of no further use to wtf ever organization they are selling themselves out to they wont hesitate to bust a cap in their heads?  Did I mention he is a jackass?


----------



## fox1371 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah he's fucked.  It says that he re-enlisted and was still on active duty when he decided to make his little excursion.  He'll fry.


----------



## WittyName (Jan 9, 2012)

lindy said:


> The affidavit alleges that he converted to Islam secretly after reading an Islamic website while serving in Korea.


 
I'm curious as to whether it was an extremist site, or if those ideals were come to on his own. The guy had to have had malintent before Islam came into the picture, I just can't imagine someone's views/morals being changed so drastically just due to a change in religion.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jan 9, 2012)

Chopstick said:


> Jackass. Do these guys thing for one second that once they are of no further use to wtf ever organization they are selling themselves out to they wont hesitate to bust a cap in their heads? Did I mention he is a jackass?


 
That's not usually how the militant Islamists work though. Once he's trusted, he's trusted for the sheer virtue of being a muj and a Muslim.


----------



## TH15 (Jan 9, 2012)

If he receives anything less than the torture/death scene in Law Abiding Citizen, then justice wasn't served.


----------



## AWP (Jan 9, 2012)

$29.95 PPV. I'll bring the matches.


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's the f'tard's HS yearbook photo.

http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/br...dium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews*Ex-soldier

They should send him to a Pakistani maddrassa to learn the ways of bacha bazi.


----------



## Headshot (Jan 9, 2012)

He needs a ride on a Spanish Donkey coupled with a nice clipping from a pair of Crocodile Shears, all while clamped in a Skull Crusher.


----------



## QC (Jan 9, 2012)

WittyName said:


> I'm curious as to whether it was an extremist site, or if those ideals were come to on his own. The guy had to have had malintent before Islam came into the picture, I just can't imagine someone's views/morals being changed so drastically just due to a change in religion.



He may well have arrived at Islam by himself. David Hicks, Australian, former Gitmo inmate did so before going to Dirkadirkastan.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 9, 2012)

lindy said:


> I hope they kill this muther phucking traitor slowly and painfully.


 
I could not agree more with you brother, I firmly believe as a nation we need to punish traitors in a very painfull and evil manner...


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope he enjoys KS.
Was he listed as AWOL or a Deserter?


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 11, 2012)

Not that it is any better, but he could have also gone to Nigeria a lot easier where Sharia law is in 12 of the northern states.  They have their problems there too... and he'd probably have been kidnapped by Boko Haram and given to AQIM for ransom.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 11, 2012)

Florida173 said:


> Not that it is any better, but he could have also gone to Nigeria a lot easier where Sharia law is in 12 of the northern states. They have their problems there too... and he'd probably have been *kidnapped by Boko Haram and given to AQIM for ransom*.


 
Which would have been ironic, in a Karma way.  LOL.


----------



## crapgame (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm presuming one doesn't get into cryptology without being smart, even in the US Army.
And training involves some discussion of opsec.
Yet,...

Baxam attempted to maintain a low profile while traveling, Phillips said, speaking with others only as necessary. But when a man on a bus began asking questions — "Where are you going?" "Do you speak the local language?" "Do you have family here?" — Baxam opened up.

Talk about dropping cover!  
I wish we could count on everyone who would do us harm to be so dumb.


----------

